# Spanish Timbrado Canaries



## Taxus (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi friends:
We´ve translated some articles from our site in Spanish to English. Hope you like them and helps you to know better this superb song race.

Regards
Canarios Timbrado Español
Spanish Timbrado Canaries


----------



## Wooly25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice! just translated enough to understand well, lol


----------



## Jubilee (Sep 26, 2011)

I've just acquired two pairs of these lovely birds. They are really lovely little canaries.


----------

